# Unable to Upload Pictures



## pi in sc (Mar 25, 2009)

The JPG is below the size requirement but I get an error when I attempt to upload. Do I need to find a site to host the pics?


----------



## pignit (Mar 25, 2009)

The only pics you can upload to the site are for the avatar and in the signature. All others have to be on a remote site and linked to.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 25, 2009)

Thats what I found to be the easiest way I use photobucket


----------



## pi in sc (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks guys, that is what I suspected but could not find that in the UA. I cant seem to find a gallery with this forum either...?


----------



## erain (Mar 25, 2009)

here ya go...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/sho...074#post289074


----------

